# Bilder verkleinern?



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wie verkleinert Ihrt die Bilder? Wenn ich sie verkleinere werden sie immer unscharf.
Ich nehme Micisoft Photoeditor. Dort geht das verkleinern recht schnell. Man kann in einem Rutsch alle Bilder verkleinern und fertig ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Doc (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder verkleinern?*

Hi,

benutz mal Irfanview:

http://www.irfanview.de/

Unter Datei - Batchkonversation kannste loslegen.
Unter Advanced findest Du die Einstellungen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder verkleinern?*

Servus Thomas

Man sollte nach dem verkleinern noch einmal leicht schärfen (bei PSE/PS CS unscharf maskieren) ... funktioniert auch als Batchverarbeitung ... allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das mit deinem Programm (Microsoft Photoeditor  ) auch geht ...

Ich mache alles mit FixFoto, aber so gut wie garnicht eine Batchverarbeitung ...


----------



## StefanBO (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder verkleinern?*

Hallo Thomas,

keine Ahnung, welche Einstellungen es bei deinem Programm gibt, aber das bereits erwähnte und für den Privatgebrauch kostenlose Irfan View ist da wirklich sehr gut geeignet.

Zunächst solltest du dir überlegen, ob du das gesamte Foto proportional verkleinern möchtest, oder ein bestimmtes Seitenverhältnis/Auflösung (4:3, 16:10, 800x600 o.ä.) erreichen möchtest. Falls ja, über
Bearbeiten => Spezielle Markierung erstellen
einen entsprechenden Bildausschnitt wählen. Die Qualität wird ggf. besser, wenn du ein möglichst gerades Vielfaches der erwünschten Endauflösung wählst. Also z.B. für ein Endresultat 800x600 Pixel einen Bildauschnitt von 1600x1200, 2400x1800 o.ä. wählst. Das ist aber nicht das Wichtigste 

Dann das Foto über
Bild => Größe ändern
mit der Methode "Resample" (und nicht nur "Resize") auf die gewünschte Größe bringen. 

Am *Ende* der Bildbearbeitung dann noch schärfen, das kann bei der Größenänderung auch automatisch gemacht werden. Wenn man Zeit hat, kann man den (zumindest subjektiv) besten Wert für das Motiv aber auch manuell ermitteln.

Die Batch-Möglichkeiten sind wie erwähnt auch bei Irfan View sehr umfangreich vorhanden.

Ggf. solltest du mal genauer beschreiben, wie du bei MSPE vorgehst, damit man das Problem eher erkennen kann.


----------



## harryw (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder verkleinern?*

Ich benutze die Export-Funktion von Picasa. Ist auch sehr einfach: Alle zu verkleinernden Bilder in der Übersicht auswählen, Export-Button drücken, dann Größe, Qualität und Zielordner angeben.


----------

